# Sale phrases that bug me !!!



## Perko (Oct 16, 2009)

I took this from a O/S site, but thought it may go ok here.
Lets face it, there's some great salesman getting around.
To start it off, here's mine.

Holdback !!!!! Really, or did you hold it back till you got it feeding?

Its a term that is way over used.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

Only selling due to having no available space - will consider swaps.

So where are they going to put the animal/s that they swap it for??


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate with a passion people that list average cream and black jungles as "Black & Gold". (Adults that is)

I know its hard to capture colour in jungles, its even harder when they have no gold...


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2009)

Good one Mattsnake, i forgot about that one.


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice thread topic. We have animals from localities where they don't exist ie Wenlock River Jungles,
- Graded Hatchie "hypo" coastals, that one of the sellers then states that it is near impossible to grade hypos as hatchies.
-Using seppo or european "tags" to make out they are somehow the same genetic mutation.
-Melanistic/dark diamonds....come on, stop trying to sucker newbies out of there cash.
-Hypos with big prices from "het" parents.....if you have bred coastals enough, you'll know that normal parents can throw orange hatchies that grow up to be normal.
-"Hypo" hatchies from unproven lines, ...still at way over the top prices- that is a sure fire way to get a name for yourself, not a good one either.
-RP's that clearly are not....must be one of those fancy "non reduced pattern "reduced pattern" morphs 
-Fully striped (don't pay too much attention to the broken stripe)


Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2009)

the term " pair" is way overused especially when the only pairing they've done is live in the same suburb


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2009)

- downsizing collection
- moving overseas
- proven breeders (yeah right)


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> Nice thread topic. We have animals from localities where they don't exist ie Wenlock River Jungles,
> - Graded Hatchie "hypo" coastals, that one of the sellers then states that it is near impossible to grade hypos as hatchies.
> -Using seppo or european "tags" to make out they are somehow the same genetic mutation.
> -Melanistic/dark diamonds....come on, stop trying to sucker newbies out of there cash.
> ...


 

Could not agree more Kris, the stripe one bugs me.
Is there anymore after your post though


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2009)

" will breed next year "


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 16, 2009)

Breeding pair ( have not bred ) .


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

From what I have seen on here it is the newbie keepers that are getting ripped the most. Which is a shame, as decent breeders should be encouraging newer keepers, not ripping them off. All ripping them off does turns them off this great hobby when they find out they've been done(average animal for spectacular animal price).
Kris.


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Breeding pair ( have not bred ) .



And won't with each other when they turn out to be the same sex!!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 16, 2009)

*The word "Hypo"
*Selling snakes "have seen them mating but must sell due to......" even though the breeding season has finished.
* Proven Breeders for sale just after the season has finished
*Pictures of clearly wild caught animals.
*Selling Jungles that are 7 feet and brown
* hinting around the fact that the animal is a nutcase biter.... "a little cage defensive but fine once out".
* Morph names that arn't morphs, even if the animal has a slight variation.


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

The best (or worse) one I have ever had happen to me, was a sexed trio (3) of Adders...................When I picked them up at AAE I had two ...yes (2) ..........wait for it MALE........adders.

*** 

Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

Female for sale, possibly gravid.
66% hets at the prices of 100% hets.
Locality specific animals - locality unknown.
Breeding pair, have not bred for me but will definatly breed next year.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah the stripes one is super annoying... or the

comes from a placid line..


----------



## Kersten (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the best ad I ever saw was a rather aggressively written masterpiece where the advertised animals were a couple of hundred dollars above the price usually charged for them. The seller insisted whoever was interested should get over the idea that they were worth any less than they were charging. Brilliant marketing strategy. Despite my interest in the advertised animals, and my willingness in general to pay above market value when the animals merit it ,I found it hard to get past that sort of arrogance.

Genetically bred for temperament.

Locality animals which are clearly not from the advertised areas (ie. jungles were jungles aren't found)

Breeding pairs that are adult but non-proven or hatchlings.

Striped animals....with multuple breaks in the stripe.

Guaranteed feeders....only a week or two after hatching.


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2009)

" My own line "

Or adding the word Krauss, but have no way of proving it !!!!


----------



## Octane (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremely dislike the term - *Kept in pristine conditions* when it has an accompanying photo of the animal showing multiple samples of excrement in the background.

*Selling to concentrate on other projects* - some genuine but others trying to get rid of animals that they consider not good looking/interesting enough to breeding, or were purchased on a rush of blood or have been sold average animals by someone talking them up only to find later they are nothing special. 

*Should colour up nicely or have 'X' colouring* when showing hatchlings. Then the parents are shown and neither has the described trait to pass on.

Cheers
Octane


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I think the best ad I ever saw was a rather aggressively written masterpiece where the advertised animals were a couple of hundred dollars above the price usually charged for them. The seller insisted whoever was interested should get over the idea that they were worth any less than they were charging. Brilliant marketing strategy. Despite my interest in the advertised animals, and my willingness in general to pay above market value when the animals merit it ,I found it hard to get past that sort of arrogance.



Wasn't for some red bellied black snakes by any chance??? I saw that ad (if it's the one you are referring to) and thought the same thing :lol:

I think alll the stupid ad sayings I've ever read have been covered by this thread already.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiftul black and gold "striped-ice" line jungle pair of holdback yearlings from Krauss stock. Pure Terrigal locale. Eat anything offered but prefer scented live pinkie mice. Guarranted to breed next season so you make your money back 5 times over. Both pictured are in shed, they look much brighter in the flesh. Will get better photos when I work out this new camera. Must sell due to make space for other projects. Buyer will not be disappointed. $900 each.


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 16, 2009)

Bred for temprement.
How do you breed for temprement with Reptiles?

Fancy titles for naturally occuring & common species like Ochres, Pin-stripes & Topaz.

All so called lines that are not really established at all. Unless you have bred several generations and proven the genetics & achieved the traits you were after it is not YOUR LINE! Nothing worse then somebody buying 2 nice looking animals with a weird feature and throwing a fancy title on them like spider jungles OR worse yet 2 ugly animals with drab features and calling them honey jungles etc

Oh and I almost forgot the multitude of "blonde macs" that are your standard common maccie


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

Or the poor, sad excuse we see for hybrids- For sale Murray Darling x Jungle, My champion mate put his female in the Jungle Carpet enclosure to clean her cage and what do ya know, she got knocked up within 10 minutes...Genuine accident....honest....


----------



## RemoverAccount (Oct 16, 2009)

Bred by - 'Unknown'
hatchies from same clutch sold as breeding pair - yeah lets all inbred our animals
'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

chondrogreen;1554206.
How do you breed for temprement with Reptiles?
- I euthanise all the snappy Jungle hatchies so I'm only left with "Pleasent" ones.....I think I've just come up with a new tag for my Jungle..."Pleasent Jungles" now that has a ring to it I like ;)
Fancy titles for naturally occuring & common species like Ochres said:


> - Surely you are not suggesting that a BHP with a bit of orange on its chin can occur in the wild? You must be crazy man!! That is a top notch ridgy didge fair dinkum awesome breeder morph, deveoped by awesome breeders for the trait of awesomenes.


----------



## method (Oct 16, 2009)

I <3 this thread


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Oct 16, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> Bred by - 'Unknown'
> *hatchies from same clutch sold as breeding pair - yeah lets all inbred our animals*
> 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions



There is nothing wrong with breeding sibs together....

How do you think we have heaps of albino darwins around?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

*4 sale,Mother of albino mac :lol:*


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 16, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Beautiftul black and gold "striped-ice" line jungle pair of holdback yearlings from Krauss stock. Pure Terrigal locale. Eat anything offered but prefer scented live pinkie mice. Guarranted to breed next season so you make your money back 5 times over. Both pictured are in shed, they look much brighter in the flesh. Will get better photos when I work out this new camera. Must sell due to make space for other projects. Buyer will not be disappointed. $900 each.



From that description, I wouldn't sell them for under $1250 each.....:lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 16, 2009)

CraigP said:


> " will breed next year "


 
BEAT ME TO IT!!! :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> There is nothing wrong with breeding sibs together....
> 
> How do you think we have heaps of albino darwins around?


 
exactly - sure fire way to bottle neck genetic diversity and lead to more health issues. Selective breeding for recessive genes is a joke, and only done to make a quick buck - it shows no respect for these beautiful animals that we are responsible for protecting. its no different than cross-breeding sub species in my book, and only 1 step away from the bs that goes on in the US


----------



## Australis (Oct 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Striped animals....with multiple breaks in the stripe.
> .



One of the most annoying for me, how stupid do sellers think (or maybe they just know)
people are?? 

People who constantly jump the gun on unproven morphs.
I call this the "wishful thinking" mode of inheritance.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 16, 2009)

Doesn't it naturally occur in the wild? (correct me if I'm wrong) In isolated populations of reptiles on islands and stuff? They'd all be related to some degree


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 16, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> exactly - sure fire way to bottle neck genetic diversity and *lead to more health issues*. Selective breeding for recessive genes is a joke, and only done to make a quick buck - it shows no respect for these beautiful animals that we are responsible for protecting. its no different than cross-breeding sub species in my book, and only 1 step away from the bs that goes on in the US


 
With Mammals perhaps, but there has been no ill health reports due to inbreeding in Reptiles.
And many of the available animals out there come from multi generation backgrounds. Nothing wrong with line breeding IMO.



TahneeMaree said:


> Doesn't it naturally occur in the wild? (correct me if I'm wrong) In isolated populations of reptiles on islands and stuff? They'd all be related to some degree


 
Chappel Island Tiger snakes don't have much genetic diversity


----------



## Kersten (Oct 16, 2009)

Australis said:


> One of the most annoying for me, how stupid do sellers think (or maybe they just know)
> people are??


Oh they don't think, they know. It's an emperor's new clothes situation. How many times in general threads do you see people post pics of their fully striped animals which are very obviously not....and then every man and his dog jumps in and carries on about how brilliant and solid the line is. And god forbid you're the poor sod who pipes up and says "but he's naked" :lol:


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Oct 16, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> exactly - sure fire way to bottle neck genetic diversity and lead to more health issues. Selective breeding for recessive genes is a joke, and only done to make a quick buck - it shows no respect for these beautiful animals that we are responsible for protecting. its no different than cross-breeding sub species in my book, and only 1 step away from the bs that goes on in the US



So by this you are saying that John Weigel's 18 year mission to collect and breed from the 5 founding Morelia carinata whose progeny are now in many collections Australia wide has been a sure fire way to create health issues in this species?

Weather you like it or not reptiles are totally different from mammals and they *do not* suffer from inbreeding depression...


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

How could I forget the(again unproven) "het for axanthic" rubbish one of our champion "everything is special" breeder members was promoting a while back? I know he caught a few youngens out with that one. Grey coastals....yep, he was onto something hahaha


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 16, 2009)

PMSL....the used car & real estate sales pitch has now enveloped the herp hobby....:lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

ARRRR true true there are many a bad out there and many getting ripped off ...but then again there are bargins there too ...hence myself getting a very nice baby coastal ..feeds brilliantly has only ever given her mummy a few hunger mode strikes ...settled in her tub no worries ...for $75.00  
thanks once again PB ...


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 16, 2009)

what about " really sad to see it go" ...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Buyer will not be disappointed............. until the problems arise.


----------



## ad (Oct 16, 2009)

'Stunning'


----------



## orientalis (Oct 16, 2009)

"feeding well on freshly thawed mice"

Get them home, settle them in, what do you know,20 mins later, fussy eater, %%%%% (swearing)
, ring the breeder, "ohh yeah that one like's live"


----------



## orientalis (Oct 16, 2009)

"sex unknown"


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2009)

orientalis said:


> "sex unknown"



similar to "bought as a pair from the breeder"
translation "got them re-probed, turns out to be two males ... sucker"


----------



## spongebob (Oct 16, 2009)

Juvenile when they are babies. Juvenile referers to a child or something not mature. If does not refer to something with albumen drying on it!!


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 16, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> similar to "bought as a pair from the breeder"
> translation "got them re-probed, turns out to be two males ... sucker"


 
Thats a dead giveaway huh.
As is the "Very placid Snake but hasn't been handled for a few months due to other commitments". You just know it's going to be one hell of a psychopath.


----------



## andyh (Oct 16, 2009)

eats anything offered- I`m still waiting for my bredli to eat th carrot I offered earlier


----------



## Peter-Birch (Oct 16, 2009)

"Hold backs" - could'nt sell them and tring again to sell em


----------



## boxhead (Oct 16, 2009)

looking for EOI . not looking to sell just yet .{waiting to see who will pay more than its worth}


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

"Been working with this line for 10 yrs".....no you weren't.


----------



## Colin (Oct 16, 2009)

stunning exciting new morph (that is het for normal)




boxhead said:


> looking for EOI . not looking to sell just yet .{waiting to see who will pay more than its worth}



bahahaha I love that one


----------



## kupper (Oct 16, 2009)

have we mentioned ice jungles ?


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, post 22 by CodeRed.

Are Ice Jungles related to the mythical "Wenlock River Jungles"???


----------



## Australis (Oct 16, 2009)

boxhead said:


> looking for EOI . not looking to sell just yet .{waiting to see who will pay more than its worth}



The buyers version of tyre kicking.


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

kupper said:


> have we mentioned ice jungles ?


 


Kris said:


> Yeah mate, post 22 by CodeRed.
> 
> Are Ice Jungles related to the mythical "Wenlock River Jungles"???


 
I have missed that one? What are / were "Ice Jungles"?


----------



## jessb (Oct 17, 2009)

Australis said:


> The buyers version of tyre kicking.


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 17, 2009)

i see what ya did thar


----------



## kupper (Oct 17, 2009)

Meh ... I'm sure they know where the feelings are located , did any one mentioned a fading morph


----------



## gman78 (Oct 17, 2009)

funny thread, but so true


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 17, 2009)

What about my new striped egg morph that Ive been working on for years? Surely it warrants a catchy name and a suitable price tag 

Ive also got this yellow egg morph. But they are so high in demand that Iam selling those prior to hatching as eggs only.


----------



## Kris (Oct 19, 2009)

Is that a Tigers egg CodeRed?


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 19, 2009)

Great thread.

I believe that there is one certain member/seller on this site that fits pretty much every one of these catagories


----------



## Kersten (Oct 19, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I believe that there is one certain member/seller on this site that fits pretty much every one of these catagories


 Oh I can think of more than one :lol: Sad :shock:


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2009)

some funny and true ones mentioned...
most annoying for me would be 'blond' mac... i think 90% of advertised blonds are bad looking normals at best.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 20, 2009)

Kris said:


> Is that a Tigers egg CodeRed?



Hypo-Tiger lawsoni 

Ask Kirby about hypo genetics in lawsoni. Apparently he has "hets"


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 20, 2009)

l will soon have some Darwin hatchies for sale that will be ; Hypo x Hyper , 100% Het for Normalistic .


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 20, 2009)

lol, i also got one saying

" hay its got worms, do you want me to worm it and ill call you in 2 weeks to let you know its ready or do you wana take it now"

no.. but ill take my holding deposit back...


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> " hay its got worms, do you want me to worm it and ill call you in 2 weeks to let you know its ready or do you wana take it now"


I initially started typing "Are you kidding?"....but then I remembered the amount of "extras" I've heard of being included in new purchases lately and deleted it. I wonder when we're going to see people start charging for bonus items like parasites, visibly enlarged organs, diseases and the like :shock: Don't laugh peoples....I'm thinkin' it'll happen soon!


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 20, 2009)

Enlarged heart morph......Twice as much loving to give then a standard BHP


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I initially started typing "Are you kidding?"....but then I remembered the amount of "extras" I've heard of being included in new purchases lately and deleted it. I wonder when we're going to see people start charging for bonus items like parasites, visibly enlarged organs, diseases and the like :shock: Don't laugh peoples....I'm thinkin' it'll happen soon!



and it was a 12 month old bredli of all things....
Subsequently that bredli died on the seller a month later, 


Then agin this is coming from the same guy who to "save money" was dusting his crix with "gut load" instead of vit powder and was wondering why his geckos were dying, and dragons were twitching.


----------



## Kris (Oct 26, 2009)

"Trick" snakes.......do they fetch a ball when one is thrown? 

Kris.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 26, 2009)

when they sell it to you and you get a totally different animal....


----------



## mwloco (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont understand the "no tyre kickers" thing.
sure people want to sell their animals without wasting thier time but they need to be prepared for people to ask questions.
if they happen to not buy the snake, the seller may consider it a waste of his/her time but the buyer is just doin their research.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 26, 2009)

im about to buy some o'castlenaui as a pair and one is supposed to b hypo
im a newb so is their a way i can confirm this?


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 26, 2009)

A peeve of mine is when people just write "Make an offer" as the price even though the people have a general idea of around how much money they want.

Also, I find it weird when people don't post pictures of the animal they're trying to sell. A good strategy would be to post pictures because if there's people like me who like to look through for sale threads out of curiosity rather than being in there to look for something specific then there's a chance a picture will catch the person's eye and make them want to buy.


----------



## ravan (Oct 26, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> A peeve of mine is when people just write "Make an offer" as the price even though the people have a general idea of around how much money they want.
> 
> Also, I find it weird when people don't post pictures of the animal they're trying to sell. A good strategy would be to post pictures because if there's people like me who like to look through for sale threads out of curiosity rather than being in there to look for something specific then there's a chance a picture will catch the person's eye and make them want to buy.



these are my pet hates too!
i really hate when people dont put up pics... because i dont want to be a pain by asking for pics, when i know deep down that i really cant afford to buy it....


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

I cant stand it when people say "pick up only"
but dont say what state or location on their add or profile


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 27, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> A peeve of mine is when people just write "Make an offer" as the price even though the people have a general idea of around how much money they want.
> 
> Also, I find it weird when people don't post pictures of the animal they're trying to sell. A good strategy would be to post pictures because if there's people like me who like to look through for sale threads out of curiosity rather than being in there to look for something specific then there's a chance a picture will catch the person's eye and make them want to buy.



That is the two things that guarantees I will not bother with a seller even if they are offering exactly what I want. To me its the sellers version of tyre-kicking esp the 'make an offer' bit.


----------



## seksyjinke (Oct 27, 2009)

From a noobies perspective, i really get annoyed when i see posts saying,

Sex: unknown 
cost: make an offer
picture: dont have one
why: urgent sale, new project waiting.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 27, 2009)

*a few of my favorites*



Kris said:


> "Trick" snakes.......do they fetch a ball when one is thrown?
> 
> Kris.


 
trick snakes :lol: they don't fetch the ball Kris, they fetch a higher price
"super" - to describe an incubational error :lol:
i do it for the animals, not the money  how many where given away ? what was that ??? NONE  how many was that again ???
been doing it for 20 years - WHO ? - the people you got them from ???  bah hah hah (that's my personal favorite )
multi generation - how old are you again ???
ice jungles 
ghost :lol:
honey jungles 
RED jungles  O K. red hey ?
moonlight jungles 
new morph - cross bred :lol: another fav :lol:
I wonder what U-beaut names some are going to come up with to market their illegally aquired jag carpets that are about to hit the market  I know - trick RP super Prossies  
or did I already cover that one :?
dies not long after sale - was alright when I had it - not my problem  back in a sec - I'll just put the jug on 
back !
I'm no good with the camera - in other words = if you seen the parents you wouldn't buy them - but take my word, they are awesome  I'm trust worthy - ask my mate  he helps promote me :lol: "fair dinkum"
oh mate they are filth , can I get some please - no intentions - but sound like a nice person :lol:

this is so much fun, could do this for hours - top thread


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 27, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> trick snakes :lol: they don't fetch the ball Kris, they fetch a higher price
> "super" - to describe an incubational error :lol:
> i do it for the animals, not the money  how many where given away ? what was that ??? NONE  how many was that again ???
> been doing it for 20 years - WHO ? - the people you got them from ???  bah hah hah (that's my personal favorite )
> ...



You've thought about this way too hard 

How about "pics dont do justice" when really the animal is butt ugly and even 3 hours of photoshopping couldnt make it look good.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 27, 2009)

seksyjinke;1562350Sex: unknown
[/QUOTE said:


> hmm, sex unknown is quite legitimate for most hatchling geckoes and lizards. I am more concerned when people guarrantee the sex of these ... I know they just guess or tell you what you want to hear.
> 
> Over the last couple of seasons Ive attempted to purchase several adult lawsoni from different people. You'd be surprised what peole have tried to palm off as breeding females or pairs. The funniest one was a yearling male central beardie that was supposed to be a lawsoni. I was told he just ate more than the rest, thats why he's twice the size of the others


----------



## boxhead (Oct 27, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> I cant stand it when people say "pick up only"
> but dont say what state or location on their add or profile



could not agree more .it doesn't help much when all you get is NSW .or VIC .pick up only . so you ring and their 500kms away .


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 27, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> l will soon have some Darwin hatchies for sale that will be ; Hypo x Hyper , 100% Het for Normalistic .



LOL, this one had me in stiches,


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 27, 2009)

None of the mentioned my favorite BS line from sellers "natural intergrade" 
CoastalxDiamonds.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 27, 2009)

I've just had a look back over this thread and I have to wonder how many pots are calling kettles black  :lol:

There are a few of these points I can see the other side of. For instance, the line you draw between genuine buyer and tyrekicker is often confused. While some sellers are fine with understanding the need to see a pic or two....others seem to view the desire to see what you're buying at least once as on par with those who want 50 shots from every angle and the same of the parents.



CodeRed said:


> hmm, sex unknown is quite legitimate for most hatchling geckoes and lizards. I am more concerned when people guarrantee the sex of these ... I know they just guess or tell you what you want to hear.



Truth be told I'm equaly as concerned by those who guarantee sex of anything at all now. How many stories have we heard of people being guaranteed female or breeding pairs of snakes (especially the more expensive kind) and shelling out a fortune, only for them to all turn out male? The odd mistake in sexing is one thing....but swearing on your granny's grave that your sexing is spot on and consistently getting it wrong.....come on.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 27, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I've just had a look back over this thread and I have to wonder how many pots are calling kettles black  :lol:


 
Hehehe couldn't agree more


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Just cant leave this thread alone 

"no pics coz my camera is broken"

herpers must be the clumsiest group of people on earth. So many of them have busted cameras


----------



## Kersten (Oct 27, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Just cant leave this thread alone
> 
> "no pics coz my camera is broken"
> 
> herpers must be the clumsiest group of people on earth. So many of them have busted cameras



What's even funnier are the ones who post up pics of one or two decent looking hatchlings and then the camera breaks/disappears/they-don't-know-how-to-use-it before they can post pics of the parents or the rest of the siblings :lol: And then you get weeks worth of "I'll post pics tomorrow" type remarks while they fervently hope everyone will forget :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha I am guilty of the "trick" snakes ad, although the ad WAS perfect in every other way with photo's of the animals, parents and all necessary information


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Just cant leave this thread alone
> 
> "no pics coz my camera is broken"
> 
> herpers must be the clumsiest group of people on earth. So many of them have busted cameras



Or 

Pics are not on this pc ....


----------



## Australis (Oct 27, 2009)

"Selectively bred" from my only pair


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 27, 2009)

Australis said:


> "Selectively bred" from my only pair


 

LOL well... they DID select the pair from the breeder/s they got them from... just depends on the degree of selection they dictate happened I guess


----------



## Australis (Oct 27, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> LOL well... they DID select the pair from the breeder/s they got them from... just depends on the degree of selection they dictate happened I guess



Plenty of variations to it.
Another golden one is:

*Selectively bred crosses* 
but really i just couldnt pull off a normal pairing.. to save my life.
so ive put everything together in a desperate attempt to get eggs.

Or..
*Respected longtime Chondro breeder*
I have the stamps to prove it!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the funniest thread in a long time, it's great to take the piss but what happens when everyone is trying to sell their stock this season.....all the quotes have now been bagged, i'm sure there have been a few on here that some of us have used....LMAO :lol:
This one from Red is a crack up though...also along the same line, "taken pic from phone not the best picture" it's because the animal is ugly and sold for a premium, if the pic was crisp and clear and not blurry as s h i t , you wouldn't bother looking at it. :lol::lol:



CodeRed said:


> Just cant leave this thread alone
> 
> "no pics coz my camera is broken"
> 
> herpers must be the clumsiest group of people on earth. So many of them have busted cameras


----------



## Perko (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread has taken off better than expected, im glad to see everyone enjoying it, even if some of you have been on the wrong end of a sales pitch!!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 27, 2009)

lol



CraigP said:


> This thread has taken off better than expected, im glad to see everyone enjoying it, even if some of you have been on the wrong end of a sales pitch!!!!


----------



## Perko (Oct 27, 2009)

" selling due to divorce "

Leave out the messy stuff dude !!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 27, 2009)

CraigP said:


> " selling due to divorce "
> 
> Leave out the messy stuff dude !!!!!!!




Yeah that one I didnt get. 

WHEN I get divorced I am getting MORE snakes lol


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

Pair for sale, sex unkown
idiots


----------



## Perko (Oct 27, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah that one I didnt get.
> 
> WHEN I get divorced I am getting MORE snakes lol


 
"WHEN"
Your wife on APS often?


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 27, 2009)

CraigP said:


> "WHEN"
> Your wife on APS often?



lol of course not. I wont let her near APS


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 27, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> lol of course not. I wont let her near APS


 *Reaches for the phone..*


----------



## kupper (Oct 27, 2009)

Genetic heart issues but will replace it with snakes from the same clutch


----------



## imp480 (Oct 27, 2009)

"picture does not do justice to the animal"


----------



## montay (Oct 27, 2009)

I hate it when a pic of a really average snake is put up with an explanation that the snake is about to shed


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 27, 2009)

imp480 said:


> "picture does not do justice to the animal"


 From my experiance, that is often true. I can never capture how pretty my jungle is in any of the photos I take.:| so pictures do not do justice to him.


----------



## imp480 (Oct 27, 2009)

i know it is often true.
it is also sometimes a lie.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 27, 2009)

From pristinely kept collection guaranteed no health problems!

Are Ice Jungles related to the mythical "Wenlock River Jungles"???Are the Wenlock jungles the fast flowing morph or slow and stagnant Wenlock morph??Watch those ice jungles they really are full on addictive you can't just stop at owning one!

One of my pet hates is people claiming an already established line as their own line!


----------



## naledge (Oct 27, 2009)

When they don't freight.
It's so easy to do, at no cost to the seller and opens up to hundreds of new buyers, I just don't get it.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 27, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> One of my pet hates is people claiming an already established line as their own line!


 
well someone has to take all the credit and pats on the back Browns :lol:


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

naledge said:


> When they don't freight.
> It's so easy to do, at no cost to the seller and opens up to hundreds of new buyers, I just don't get it.


Alot of species dont go well freighted and i think some people think its ileagal
also some people lead busy lives and dont want 2 have to go out of their way
after all if they have a quality animal and they live in a high population area they will have no shortage of local buyers


----------



## Kersten (Oct 27, 2009)

naledge said:


> When they don't freight.
> It's so easy to do, at no cost to the seller and opens up to hundreds of new buyers, I just don't get it.



Actually, it's not always easy at all. Some people have to drive hours to get to the nearest airport that will freight reptiles. This costs them money - which when passed on to the buyer can make the animal more expensive that they'd wanted to pay, and if you're selling animals frequently you end up spending stupid amounts of time in organising freight.

Gotta love those fast flowing morphs Browns  :lol:

I just can't get past the people that advertise animals with specific characteristics they don't have....cream coloured animals that are brown or grey, "fully striped" animals with multiple breaks (yes I know I've said that one before but COME ON!! :lol, blue coastals (*** :shock: )....and the list goes on


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 27, 2009)

slighty difficult to frieght when you dont live anywhere near an airport....

Cant wait to get myself some 'Iceys' and "Wenlocks' this season....Ive paid down the big bucks to the biggest and bestest breeder in Oz for the best 'jungles' currently in the hobby!


----------



## naledge (Oct 27, 2009)

If the person doesn't live near an airport I wouldn't think there'd be many people around them locally to sell to. Anywhere with enough herpers to get an animal sold locally would have would have at least one airport in the city.

Well that's my thought anyway.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't be bothered finding the post but someone said they hate when people sell adult black and golds when the pics show a drab black and cream animal.

Many jungles dull out and lose their colour by the time they're adults but could have been stunners when they were younger looking their best.Actually it's very hard to find adult jungles that have kept their colour but can produce stunning offspring,there's an ad on herp trader with a pic of animals just like this.

Oh just remembered another pet hate which is when asking for pics of animals for sale that have been photoshopped or the pics of the animals have been made to look brilliant, then after purchasing and opening the bag only to see an animal nowhere near as nice and bright like the pics of the chosen animals that were sent in previous e-mails!!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 27, 2009)

naledge said:


> If the person doesn't live near an airport I wouldn't think there'd be many people around them locally to sell to. Anywhere with enough herpers to get an animal sold locally would have would have at least one airport in the city.
> 
> Well that's my thought anyway.



I know someone who lives on the sunny coast, the only airport he call freight through is in Brissie, an hour away from where he is. He has no trouble selling locally or in getting people from elsewhere to pick up 

We've had to organise picking up from all sorts of weird and wonderful places because the sellers couldn't or wouldn't freight. A hassle that was worth going through because we got the animals we wanted.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 27, 2009)

dont no why, but i HATE that MediBank add, drives me crazy


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 27, 2009)

RED, YES - RED JUNGLES ??? c'mon now, must be on ICE ! PMSL


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes the red ones originate from a secret area nobody knows about,I mean absolutely nobody,they just popped up out of the blue,ah I mean RED LOLOL


----------



## Australis (Oct 27, 2009)

"*Various pythons forsale* - selling due to not
being able to given them the time they deserve.
Will consider swaps for dragons or geckos"

I'm with Kersten on the "complete unbroken stripe" adverts of animals thar clearly (even
in the accompanying photos in the add) show multiple breaks in the stripe??!



BROWNS said:


> Yes the red ones originate from a secret area nobody knows about,I mean absolutely nobody,they just popped up out of the blue,ah I mean RED LOLOL



haha.
So many wannabe morph hatchlings..they become rare as yearlings and bloody non-existent as adults


----------



## Kris (Oct 28, 2009)

Adverts such as
- Jungles, 4 months old, photos of parents and the animals for sale attatched $a reasonable price". This kind of ad is starting to upset me because I don't get to have a laugh at the knobs that have ads such as

- " Red Jungles, wenlock locality, icey blue appearance, hypo(parents are believed to be hets, maybe het axanthic reducing pattern too, Northern Rainforest, Calico I'll post piccys later....or not but say I will, hey, check out the poo in the enclosure, $ a ridiculously insane price"

Kris.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just read a great thread about feeding that states : I'd poast - yes - poast - some photo's but don't have them saved to the computer & I don't know where the camera is....... LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

if you mad board, you gotta make the moast of you time.... why not enjoy some poasts with feeding pics


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 28, 2009)

Selling due to moving interstate, will swap for other species of interest???? lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 28, 2009)

This photo was just taken before i cleaned/topped up water/removed the mess etc...


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> some funny and true ones mentioned...
> most annoying for me would be 'blond' mac... i think 90% of advertised blonds are bad looking normals at best.



so true, its rear to find a nice looking blond mac. and even a less any outstanding one looks a hell of a lot different to the best examples of normal macs


----------



## Bretsta (Oct 28, 2009)

blue phase beardie - aka - a normal. are you colour blind or just retarded


----------



## woosang (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ugh*



Chickenlover said:


> Bred by - 'Unknown'
> hatchies from same clutch sold as breeding pair - yeah lets all inbred our animals
> 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions



the 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions - I got that from a seller...If I can't ask questions then I will not buy. The buyer has a right to ask this goes for animals and anything else you are buying.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 28, 2009)

woosang said:


> the 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions .


 
woosang, no disrespect intended, but have you bred and sold many animals ? there is a whole world out there of photo collectors / and people who don't have the money but they will take you down the garden path and back again and disapear after wasting hours of your time ! Everyone SHOULD ask as many Questions as possible about their new aquisitions - but there are so many time wasters out there you would be blown away  hence - "no tyre kickers".


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

I cant stand tyre kickers! Especially when they take you all the way to the point of them picking up the animal or you dropping it off and then they pull out at the last minute, especially bad if you've turned other potential buyers away because you think you've already got the animal sold. Picture collecting annoys me too.

I have to say though that I have been guilty of pulling out at the last minute, I had a few high class animals ready to be delivered and then I lost my job, I felt terrible for being a 'tyre kicker' and Im sure it pissed the breeders off to an extent! You guys know who you are so once again Im sorry.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it but I just love the ads where people sell GTPs from a guaranteed prolapse free line.

Yet again....ther is a difference between a tyre kicker/time waster and someone making genuine enquiries about potential purchases. The guy who asks for 20 pictures from different angles of the same car, makes a time to come and look at it then doesn't show up, makes a second time and turns up only to ask you to drop the price by $10,000 versus the guy who wants to see a pic or two of the snake his buying and asks what it's feeding history is. Yes I realise that we're talking about snakes, but that's my favourite tyre kicker story :lol:


----------



## Kris (Oct 28, 2009)

Amethyst-mist Bredli.....the drugs were good that day.

And $8k plus "Aussie GTP's" that ended up throwing red hatchies......and that was from a self confessed GTP expert......some grubs have no conscience.

Kris.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 28, 2009)

Kris said:


> Amethyst-mist Bredli.....the drugs were good that day.



It sold pretty much instantly too.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It sold pretty much instantly too.



Well, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2009)

Kris said:


> Amethyst-mist Bredli.....the drugs were good that day.
> 
> And $8k plus "Aussie GTP's" that ended up throwing red hatchies......and that was from a self confessed GTP expert......some grubs have no conscience.
> 
> Kris.



Ahhh that would explain a lot LOL


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everytime ive sold a snake recently that i think there buying i ask them do put a deposit in the bank,you can usually work out whos genuine.I still get emails,Pm and calls from reptiles ive sold a month ago...I had someone ring me about a Coastal asked me nearly every question about it,which i was glad to answer,and then he said he is broke for another month or so and asked if i could hold it for him...MARK


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 28, 2009)

Not a sales phrase,
But I hate the buyer that calls up & makes a time to view the animal for sale.
They spend 30 minutes on the phone & a further hour at your house checking out your collection asking lots of questions etc. Finally they say "I'll take it", hands over the said amount of cash and then declares "I just applied for my licence and havn't recieved it yet is it ok if I give you the licence number next week or 2".

Fell for that once, never again. Had it tried on me now possibly 6 times since.
My response these days is "leave a deposit and I will hold it for you". Suprising how many people quickly change there mind all of a sudden.


----------



## longqi (Oct 28, 2009)

"Bred for temperament" is very valid
It is probably the easiest 'Trait' to breed for

My snakes are definitely not the prettiest or ever bred to heighten weaker genetic strains such as albino
BUT every one of them can be handled by anyone with no risk of being bitten.
Since they are taken to parties, schools and kindergartens regularly they have to be not prone to stress and very laid back
This can only be done through selective mating of quiet snakes together


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2009)

"getting out of reptiles, whole collection for sale" 

means 50% of my collection already died of unknown causes, so selling whats left while some are still alive


----------



## longqi (Oct 28, 2009)

EOI [on a sales price]
What exactly does that mean?
Maybe Every Other Idiot? [because I will make up a price when you call]
Any add that has no sale price must mean they dont want to sell


----------



## woosang (Oct 28, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> woosang, no disrespect intended, but have you bred and sold many animals ? there is a whole world out there of photo collectors / and people who don't have the money but they will take you down the garden path and back again and disapear after wasting hours of your time ! Everyone SHOULD ask as many Questions as possible about their new aquisitions - but there are so many time wasters out there you would be blown away  hence - "no tyre kickers".



Whether I have sold animlas or not is irrelevant, I have some furniture, cars, houses and yes other pets, AND I do agree the ppl who collect pics or waste time are upsetting. But Some ppl are geniune and some are new and do need to ask a million questions. Try not to tar the newbie or uncertain buyer with e A**hole who just wastes time. I have had them and yes they piss me off but its the hazard of selling anything. (mind you,if I sold a snake and THEN the buyer tells me no licence I would be VERY UPSET)

How many PPL here have gone to an open house just to look. A lot do this every weekend. I am sure a few here have done this....


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

All these things bother people yet I have seen a few of them post those exact phrases


----------



## Kersten (Oct 28, 2009)

LynchOne said:


> All these things bother people yet I have seen a few of them post those exact phrases



Indeedly doodly Mr LynchOne....whoever you may normally be :lol:


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Indeedly doodly Mr LynchOne....whoever you may normally be :lol:



Just a long time viewer


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm guilty of the EOI with my black jungle ! after asking quite a few people what would be a fair price to ask for him & getting - oh I don't know mate, what ever they are willing to pay ect, then I put that up. I had a few offers for him in-between the insulting to the rediculous - $500 to $1800 I decided to sell him for $1000 which I thought was a very fair price ! After the usual hundred and one photos we agreed on a price. When it came time to put the money up front ( after giving out private e-mail address / ph numbers & bank details) this tool who shall go nameless for now ( you know who you are) turns around and say's "$850 is my top dollar" HHhhhmmmmm..... NICE one richard head ! I decided to keep him..... flame on troops LOL

cheers HK.


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

Do people ever think that maybe some of these "excuses" are real? Like I lose my camera at least once a week.
Does that mean I am a scammer?


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 28, 2009)

here he is


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 28, 2009)

LynchOne said:


> Do people ever think that maybe some of these "excuses" are real? Like I lose my camera at least once a week.
> Does that mean I am a scammer?


lol


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2009)

I have used all those phrases.....and I was being honest.....:lol::lol::lol:

I love the guy that sells stuff down here, everything is 'ready to breed'....LOL


----------



## Australis (Nov 4, 2009)

"Patternless Diamond"

Because its sounds more badass
than common "Old Dark Diamond"


----------



## Australis (Nov 4, 2009)

Something something new investment morph:

When school and work aren't desirable and
you want to invest your dumbass parents money 

Or a little tax free money for adults on dodgey disability
benefits.


----------



## Kris (Nov 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> "Patternless Diamond"
> 
> Because its sounds more badass
> than common "Old Dark Diamond"



Then there is "Hypo" Diamonds...they are a "Trick Morph" if ever there was one :lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 4, 2009)

hahah just read through this and finaly got some shirts off ebay i paid for on the 2nd of last month from sydney to melbourne!!! hmmm should i leave negative feedback do you think??

The liscence can be a BIT genuine, i got stuffed around SO much, first they didnt receive my money order that i WITH OUT A DOUBT put in their, so i had to cancell that one and send another. THEN i get my form back saying i didnt fill it out properly because i put a line through the irrelevant q&a's. Mind you this was a renewal and apparently i had already paid something like $23 already from a year before i had a licence??? seriously the dse is a joke at the best of times.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2009)

I liked the new morph "chocolate diamond" for sale a while back , called chocolate as they were brown on hatching ......


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2009)

my No 1 pet hate 
"aussie GTP"


----------



## Perko (Nov 4, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> my No 1 pet hate
> "aussie GTP"


 
The ones with the od white scale?


----------



## Lewy (Nov 4, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> my No 1 pet hate
> "aussie GTP"


 

So If I was to sell a Aussie GTP! What am I to write in the add???

Some of the thinks people have come up with in the thread are just silly


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2009)

Lewy said:


> So If I was to sell a Aussie GTP! What am I to write in the add???
> 
> Some of the thinks people have come up with in the thread are just silly



Id expect you to prove it or if you can't, admit that you pilfered it out of the wild 
Can't have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Australis (Nov 4, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I liked the new morph "chocolate diamond" for sale a while back , called chocolate as they were brown on hatching ......



Thats classic... not too much different from the hypo coastal situation


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 4, 2009)

"typical water python or jungle python temperament"

what exactly does that mean as all my waters and jungles have great tempers??


----------



## Kersten (Nov 4, 2009)

Lewy, I know it's not clear - but what most people are talking about when they refer to things like Aussie GTPs, striped animals and things which do occur in some collections is animals which are very obviously not what they're supposed to be. For example, striped animals with multiple breaks, pure Aussie GTPs with un-Aussie characteristics etc.


----------



## Lewy (Nov 5, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Lewy, I know it's not clear - but what most people are talking about when they refer to things like Aussie GTPs, striped animals and things which do occur in some collections is animals which are very obviously not what they're supposed to be. For example, striped animals with multiple breaks, pure Aussie GTPs with un-Aussie characteristics etc.


 
LOL yer thanks Kersten I do get what people are saying and I too do get a good giggle out of some of the for sale adds and think to my self they should become a sales person with the amount of dribble in there ad

I got to agree that "a lot of sale phrase" do get thrown around:lol:

There was a bloke some time ago on herptrader that had advertise Blue GTS for sale but when I got there he was clearly NOT blue and this was a person that also didn't want to put pics up because of a broken camera All I could do was laugh

Cheers Lewy


----------



## Kersten (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh you've just reminded me of another....that being the blue GTS that are only blue in those areas between scales....in other words like every other GTS :lol: The all over blue ones are just stunning though.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 5, 2009)

"High Yellow Diamond - currently in shed, photos don't do it justice - Gosford Province"
=
"Regular looking Diamond, looks exactly like photo (shed last week) - could have come from anywhere"


----------



## Perko (Nov 13, 2009)

"Spotted python for sale, not sure what sex he is but snake is about 2 years old and is very tame.... "


HE:lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Nov 30, 2009)

'do you want fries with that?'


----------



## Kris (Nov 30, 2009)

All the animals that are now "het" for something Fair suck of the sav, give it a rest.


----------



## kupper (Nov 30, 2009)

het for heart enlargement


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 30, 2009)

"for sale" really gets on my nerves, so not original.


Will


----------



## Sel (Nov 30, 2009)

willia6 said:


> "for sale" really gets on my nerves, so not original.
> 
> 
> Will



Haha!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 10, 2009)

God i just love now how EVERY bearded dragon for sale (sorry willia) is a red. 

These dragons are anything but red. Since when has orange been red??? Most arnt even high orange, then you got these dull yellows been flogged as reds lol. 

This is reallllly annoying (for a better, non suspending word).


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 10, 2009)

Anything written by 'Weezer' ....not having a go at him at all, but are you a used car salesmen mate? You make me want to buy your animals when I dont even have an interest in that particular species at this point in time lol


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 10, 2009)

Been developing this line of rodent for 15 years.. They are emaculate.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 10, 2009)

lol cant say ive herd that one with rodents before ersatz


----------



## Ed850 (Dec 13, 2009)

"will breed next season"- umm, tried last season and they didn't.....
"Proven breeders"- umm, no they ain't. Some people forget that people know what they have bred.
"from a disease free collection" what the advert should read- "everything is snuffing it, gotta get cash for what is still breathing"

Ed.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 13, 2009)

She comes from multi generation captive bred cape york stock.

Her parents have bred three years running from age 2 , averaging clutches of 18.

She has been maintained in pristine conditions since hatching -HATCHED OCTOBER 09.

All snakes come with their individual shed / feeding records , and in their plastic click clack enclosure.

Heat mat is also available.

This bloodline is very placid and make a great first pet snake , as they handle well.

Frieght and delivery availabe nationwide.

Any follow up asistance is a pleasure.


telling the buyer that follow up assistance is a pleasure then when sent a msg replies i dont see the relevance in that question?????????*** its amazing how many of peoples comments on here are in this one quote


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 13, 2009)

also one posted up recently, 

need to sell as land lord says no reptiles allowed, then tries to get rid of another herp but wants to trade...........


same person, lol urgent sale. they bring the price down well below what they 1st advertise cant sell it and a week later start up another thread asking the original price lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 13, 2009)

ohh and sorry if this has been said b4, but 
hypo coastal really erks me when its just a normal coastal.


Will


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 14, 2009)

Extremely placid = Heating turned off to slow said down and allow handling.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 16, 2010)

heres a couple i found ,
Nice pair of blond spotted, both good to handle. Eating full grown mouse every 10 days. 
Fist picture is of the male. 2nd picture of female (reddish colour is due to heat lamp) 

nice little snakes all feeding well, need them gone have no time for them
busy with work and kids.Willing to swap for pythons of intrest


----------



## bkevo (May 16, 2010)

good observation hahahah


----------



## Gekambi (May 16, 2010)

These all sound more annoying than funny.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 16, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions


 Haha sounds like someone i know


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 16, 2010)

"for sale"


----------



## ntvnm (May 16, 2010)

how people chuck the word 'palmerston' on the end of any jungle classified..arghhh

diamond for sale...click on the pic..nice big cross breed pops up.

RP animals labled with 'they took years of breeding and hard work. its natural ***** variation. 
then i hear some people on here talking about these people saying ,there is no need for jags ,some 'breeders' put years of hard work and effort in these Rp animals when they obviously are just animals that popped up in normal clutches that are het for normal.

again if your breeding coastals or jungles sometimes you get animals with patterns such as these its called natural variation.

i hear ya herp keeper i could go on for hours aswell...cant wait till some angry mob comes after some of these 'morph' breeders surtainly going to make the expo picture threads a little bit more colourfull 
hey.

oh and ''come from a disease free collection'' (picture of the animals on the grass)


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 16, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> oh and ''come from a disease free collection'' (picture of the animals on the grass)




So that is how it works hey? Grass causes diseases. What would an outdoor enclosure cause? That would be a disaster.


----------



## Boney (May 16, 2010)

captive breed , handles well .. when he full well knows he caught his diamonds last week rdu add


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 16, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> captive breed , handles well .. when he full well knows he caught his diamonds last week rdu add


 
Mid north locale diamonds hey


----------



## Boney (May 16, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Mid north locale diamonds hey


 
thats the one .. i think the snakes drink rum also


----------



## Perko (May 17, 2010)

Haha, good one Andy.

"pair" is one that just got me !!!!!


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 17, 2010)

childrens python female around 90cm, was a tame pet once upon a time, but is very cage protective & angry now, as i don't get her out, has never bred but would make a good breeder, $300 o.n.o, no freight. 

never bred but would make a good breeder because......it has never bred and is really toey ??????


----------



## kupper (May 17, 2010)

is eating perfectly - but only eats mice


----------



## thals (May 18, 2010)

Agree to all the above, really hate when people use fancy terms and made up locales, etc, especially when describing a rather ordinary looking animal the majority of times!


----------



## captive_fairy (May 18, 2010)

I think the best one Ive seen was:
Breeding stock of GTP's (two males, will consider selling female for the right offer)
Will breed next year
100% het for Aussie GTP hatchies :shock:


----------



## giglamesh (May 18, 2010)

not saying this is all the time but selling for a mate, so "he" wants more than there worth.


----------



## Kah. (Jul 18, 2010)

Using old photos and not mentioning it
=Paying top money for a stunner in a photo.. then getting a snake looking Nothing like it because the photo is 6 months old


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 18, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> What about my new striped egg morph that Ive been working on for years? Surely it warrants a catchy name and a suitable price tag
> 
> Ive also got this yellow egg morph. But they are so high in demand that Iam selling those prior to hatching as eggs only.


 is that one of those pine moth balls o.o


----------



## shaye (Jul 18, 2010)

i like the ackie ones lol 
there is like 6 different people selling ackies and they all have the same pic lol the one with the dollar coin


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 18, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> not saying this is all the time but selling for a mate, so "he" wants more than there worth.


The middle man selling is funny especially when you know the one selling and they got lower price


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 21, 2010)

i saw an add on pet-link offering "unsexed breeding pairs of brisbane locale darwin carpets"


----------



## Perko (Sep 30, 2010)

" unusual colour & striped pattern"

Nope, looks like a stripe B&G jungle to me, nothing unusual, just nice.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

or clearance sale all must go due to moving cause of work and will not have the space for them...... i have found that one a few times


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 2, 2010)

thals said:


> Agree to all the above, really hate when people use fancy terms and made up locales, etc, especially when describing a rather ordinary looking animal the majority of times!



My olives looked no different to any other olive but mine are pure locality to Katherine, NT. So that makes my snakes more special 

This has been an amusing thread to read.


----------



## ravan (Oct 2, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> or clearance sale all must go due to moving cause of work and will not have the space for them...... i have found that one a few times


 
ummm how is that bad?
I had to move awhile ago, and wasnt in the position to financially (or space-wise) be able to keep my animals and look after them properly... i'd rather have someone with the time and money to look after them, then have them suffer.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 2, 2010)

This isn't for reptiles:

*New and Improved*... It's ether new or it's improved, it can't be both


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 4, 2010)

Sidonia said:


> A peeve of mine is when people just write "Make an offer" as the price even though the people have a general idea of around how much money they want.
> 
> Also, I find it weird when people don't post pictures of the animal they're trying to sell. A good strategy would be to post pictures because if there's people like me who like to look through for sale threads out of curiosity rather than being in there to look for something specific then there's a chance a picture will catch the person's eye and make them want to buy.


Totally agree with that.
I like to "window shop" myself - just browse, see what's on the market. Doesn't cost anything to post a pic or two.

And the "Make an offer" is even worse: I know how much I want to spend, the seller knows how much he wants at least and he's hoping the offer will be above his expectations.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 4, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> or clearance sale all must go due to moving cause of work and will not have the space for them...... i have found that one a few times


yeah im sure there is a house the same size as the one they are in now at the town they are moving to. i for one would make sure if i was moving i could take my animals


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't like the ones who advertise "Genuine buyers only, no tyrekickers". So unless you're committing to buying, your not allowed to enquire or ask any questions?


----------



## persona (Oct 4, 2010)

> *Pictures of clearly wild caught animals.


Thats a new one, your powers of observation must be extrordinary.
Barring many obvious skin worms perhaps,
I'm wondering if you could enlighten me, so as to avoid any dodgy sellers?
A sick or mite infested snake, bad shed etc, might only indicate very poor husbandry, no?
Should an animal be displaying it's documentation in such a photo?


> "sex unknown"


If it pertains to young then I dont have a problem with honesty. Annoying if its an older animal I suppose, but then I prefer to buy young so I dont inherit 'issues'.
Mine- 'morph' or 'phase', period.

P.S the problem with writing 'no tyrekickers' is that it tends to attract deliberate tyrekickers! It's asking for it!


----------



## Sigourd (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been guilty of taking the grainy photograph, then saying "the picture doesn't do them justice". I only had a camera phone and that was what I used. I got the odd tyre kicker and that was all. It wasn't until someone started a thread on this forum complaining about sellers putting up grainy photos that I figured it out (and thanked them for setting me straight). 
The moral of this tale? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. While some I have read here are clear cases of sellers preying on the gullible and inexperienced, others could very well be genuine mistakes.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> I have been guilty of taking the grainy photograph, then saying "the picture doesn't do them justice". I only had a camera phone........



Not everyone can afford the expensive cameras that take pristene, perfect photos. Then if you do have a camera like that it does help if you know how to use it. I have a beautiful pair of jungle pythons. They look just like the jungles on Southern Cross's website. But do you think I can get a photo of mine to look like that.......noooo....my pictures make my jungles look washed out. But, if you don't believe me when I say my picture doesn't do them justice, come and see for yourself. I swear I haven't painted them ahaha


----------



## Echiopsis (Oct 4, 2010)

Black and White imbricata at three times the going rate. $1500 for a muddy looking stock standard carpet.


----------



## Sigourd (Oct 4, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> Not everyone can afford the expensive cameras that take pristene, perfect photos. Then if you do have a camera like that it does help if you know how to use it. I have a beautiful pair of jungle pythons. They look just like the jungles on Southern Cross's website. But do you think I can get a photo of mine to look like that.......noooo....my pictures make my jungles look washed out. But, if you don't believe me when I say my picture doesn't do them justice, come and see for yourself. I swear I haven't painted them ahaha


 My point exactly. The person who purchased my Jungles put pictures of them on the list and got a lot of positive comments on them and a couple of people putting their hand up for a hatchie.


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Only selling due to having no available space - will consider swaps.
> 
> So where are they going to put the animal/s that they swap it for??


 
hahahahaha thats a crack up


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 4, 2010)

The ones that annoy me the most are "Black and Gold Jungles solid colours". And they look horrible.
And the high red inland beardie would have to be up there wouldnt it?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't like being approached in shops and asked if I need help. I seem to be an easy target. I am sure they think "AHA, there's a sucker, lets go get her money." I have never bought frozen rats from a pet shop but yesterday paid $70 for 5 rats. I still can't believe I did that. Had I been left to my own browsings I would have seen them and seen the price and said no forget that. But the guy that served me was kinda cute and couldn't wait to dump the rats in my hands. I find it difficult saying no when it seems ppl are going out their way to try and help. Ouch, won't do that again.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sucker

My most hated phrase is, That's my lowest price.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 8, 2010)

People that advirise Hypo hatchies when they should advertise the full percentage


----------



## Perko (Jan 20, 2011)

"Only selling because i need the room"

But its a hatchie:lol:


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 20, 2011)

Ridiculous prices tbh, there's alot out there, I could go to my shop and get a much nicer looking snake for alot less the price.


----------



## tallis (Jan 20, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> Beautiftul black and gold "striped-ice" line jungle pair of holdback yearlings from Krauss stock. Pure Terrigal locale. Eat anything offered but prefer scented live pinkie mice. Guarranted to breed next season so you make your money back 5 times over. Both pictured are in shed, they look much brighter in the flesh. Will get better photos when I work out this new camera. Must sell due to make space for other projects. Buyer will not be disappointed. $900 each.



Bahahahahaha


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Jan 20, 2011)

Chickenlover said:


> 'no tyre kickers' - i.e. just buy it and dont ask any questions



I phoned someone on this site who wasn't happy about answering simple questions, this is how it went

Me "Hi just wondering if you still have any Murray Darling's"
Other guy "Yes i have one left"
Me "Is it feeding okay"
Other guy "(aggravated voice) of course she is, she is good Snake"
Me "Is it possible to see a picture"
Other guy "(aggravated voice) NO I CAN SELL IT NOW WITHOUT HAVING TO TAKE ANY PHOTO'S I'M NOT DOING THAT FOR $180 IT'S CHEAP BLAH BLAH BLAH"
Me "don't worry about it" hangs up

I wasn't going to travel all that way for a snake i know nothing about plus with fuel it would have cost me about $300 all up and then might have died the next day


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

A guy tried selling me a "hypermelanistic male and two normal female blueys,( i saw the male definately was not hypermelanistic)" for $800 i didn't buy them though, then advertised them a few weeks later as dark male and two females for $250, its actually being advertised now! he was just trying to sell things to me as i didn't know much about blueys.


----------



## SCam (Jan 20, 2011)

"selling due to goin overseas for work"
Comes back 2-3 weeks later


----------



## jinin (Jan 20, 2011)

IF there is something wrong with an animal they say "That was from the previous owner"


----------



## Perko (Jan 21, 2011)

Not a sales phrase, just part of the whole sales pitch

" I have a reptile facility & a funky website"

Translation, mum says i can keep some reps in the sewing room, ive been keeping for 3 massive long years. LMFAO


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate "Have to be sold by Friday" - then on Saturday .... "bump" .... then on Sunday .... "bump" ... and the next Friday .......

Also $1500 firm, then ... "bump $1200," then .... "bump $900," etc...


----------



## jinin (Jan 21, 2011)

spilota_variegata said:


> I hate "Have to be sold by Friday" - then on Saturday .... "bump" .... then on Sunday .... "bump" ... and the next Friday .......
> 
> Also $1500 firm, then ... "bump $1200," then .... "bump $900," etc...



I just feel sorry for those people.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys,..after reading this thread I get a good laugh outta the for sale ads now,...obviously some members not seen this thread and the same quotes still being used,.....lol


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

Another one i just say in a recent add, a "breeding pair of bredli.....1year old and under 1m" Pygmy bredli perhaps lol


----------



## dossy (Feb 13, 2011)

one i realy hate that i see on ebay way to much is

"undamaged" or "perfect condition" then in the pictures you see a big crack or water damage and in the disctiption they say a small scratch.

the last one i saw was discribed as follows:

"shelves have several scratches down the side leminate starting to lift and some oil damage were our oil burner leaked but shelves still in perfect condition"

im sorry but if it is scratched, cracked or damaged in anyway it is not in perfect condition


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 13, 2011)

> "selling due to goin overseas for work"
> comes back 2-3 weeks later


lol lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 13, 2011)

I find it funny. When someone has like 10 hatches and they say "very placid, good first snake!" oh really? All of them are placid? Not likely.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 13, 2011)

Appropriate size for age = Underweight / Can't be bothered measuring (or both)

Either way, I think the buyer should be the judge whether or not the animal is of appropriate size...


----------



## Perko (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump 5 times at discounted price (still cant sell them) will be going back up to the original price next week!

*me thinks they wont sell for a higher price either!*


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 22, 2012)

Two year old darwin python unsure of sex, does bite but great for breeding.

$200ono 


just saw this one on gumtree, great for breeding even tho i dont know what sex it is,lol


----------



## Perko (Mar 19, 2013)

The word " Caramel " for bog stock standard Coastals.


----------



## zulu (Mar 19, 2013)

Water python "Cage defensive" translated means savage"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hahaha just read this thread beginning to end! Thanks for the bump perko!


----------



## RedFox (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw one a while ago on a popular classified site.

"Need to sell as I lost my job and can't afford to feed my bredli - will consider swaps for reptiles of interest".

I shook my head then had a laugh. Great thread perko.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 19, 2013)

In the fish hobby, 
"Super green texas" 
Mis-labeld fish, over priced fish that look near death, but have "missed a few feeds due to work"


----------



## Vixen (Mar 20, 2013)

ntvnm said:


> how people chuck the word 'palmerston' on the end of any jungle classified..arghhh
> 
> oh and ''come from a disease free collection'' (picture of the animals on the grass)



Why shouldn't sellers mention Palmerston if they ARE Palmerston stock?

I also fail to see how putting a snake onto grass will bombard it with diseases?


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 20, 2013)

" This snake has real personality" translates to "look but don't touch?.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Umbral (Mar 20, 2013)

Just saw an add for "male het for Darwin albinos" on another site. Made me laugh (sorry if it's your add, you may want to change the order of your words.)


----------



## RedFox (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh No! I've put my snakes on some grass :shock: Are they going to catch a disease and keel over? 

What a joke.

Not reptile related but I hate when animals are labelled "hypo-allergenic" when they aren't. For example hairless (sphinx) cats and I recently saw an ad for whippets.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 20, 2013)

" Has never bitten "
Has Never been out of it's enclosure or handled !!!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 20, 2013)

Two of my snakes have never bitten and a third bit me at 3 years old for the first time last weekend and that was because my wife came in and I turned waving a hand holding a rat past her face, that's hardly anyone's fault other than mine.

Some of those 'has never bitten' adds are probably true.


----------



## paultheo (Mar 20, 2013)

I also fail to see how putting a snake onto grass will bombard it with diseases?[/QUOTE]


My pet hate is people who whinge about stuff they have no idea about, and have probably never sold a snake in their lives, if a snake is on the grass it wont automatically get mites or any other issues, and every descriptive word that we use to sell snakes is on this thread, dont like ads? stop reading them... problem solved.


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a sellers phrase but a buyers...

I hate it when ignorant buyers demand a ridiculously low price because 'they can get it cheaper elsewhere'

If you can get it cheaper from someone else then go get it from them, dont insult a seller and waste their time!


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 20, 2013)

The fact that every single coastal carpet python is now a 'morph' of some sort. There doesn't seem to be stock standard carpets for sale now, they are either caramels, lined, yellow, green, blue, reduced-patterned when they just look like standard wild type coastal carpets. 
The other one is snakes from localities where they don't even exist eg. Dajarra carpets, Cape York jungles, Ord River perthensis and Northern Rainforest Diamonds which is a fancy name for an intergrade (not a diamond and not from the rainforest).


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 20, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Why shouldn't sellers mention Palmerston if they ARE Palmerston stock?
> 
> I also fail to see how putting a snake onto grass will bombard it with diseases?



They might answer if the post wasn't 3 years ago and they weren't suspended....


----------



## phatty (Mar 21, 2013)

varanus for sale will not post 
this one i hate because i have to get them all posted no deals in darwin unless you want a childreni or Darwin carpet haha


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 21, 2013)

Self professed ..."reputable breeders" ... makes me chuckle


----------



## champagne (Mar 21, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Just saw an add for "male het for Darwin albinos" on another site. Made me laugh (sorry if it's your add, you may want to change the order of your words.)


 its not my add but why is saying want it is het for wrong?


----------



## Umbral (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing, in this case it reads as though it's an albino that has a chance of producing a Darwin.


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 21, 2013)

... an albino that can produce Darwins...


----------



## champagne (Mar 21, 2013)

rick walker reds ''that are orange/brown''


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 21, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> rick walker reds ''that are orange/brown''



Possibly they are From a Rick Walker red line but do not meet the red standards... technically correct though could be ambigous in interpretation.


----------



## sharky (Mar 21, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> " Has never bitten "
> Has Never been out of it's enclosure or handled !!!



Sounds like it hasn't eaten either :lol:


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 22, 2013)

"Half hypo bredli"

Made me stop and think haha


----------



## caliherp (Mar 22, 2013)

"Yearling high yellow green tree python for sale".... Well that's because it just started to change, let me know how it looks in two years.

"Neonate green tree python for sale,guaranteed stunner".... Really? And you know this how? If you know the secret to how neo's will look when they have finished changing please do share.


----------



## nintendont (Mar 22, 2013)

this goes for normal posts probably more often than 'for sale' posts but still...
people that end a post with their screen name. i find it funny because its like a real personal end to a post with a screen name that may as well be anonymous. it would make sense if people used their real name but because its just a made up word anyway, its a bit pointless.

nintendont


----------

